# What do I do with a puppy that wont stop whinning



## 2sneekee (Sep 21, 2007)

I just got me a new GSP puppy a week ago and she is 9-10 weeks old. I have done all I can to give her the attention she needs and let her warm up to being in a new home and away from her mother. But it seems to me that she is whinning excessively. I put her in the Kennel after having her out, and she will whine for upto 45 minutes before settling down. She whines off and on throughout the day, I was just wondering if this was normal or possible a phaze she is going through that will soon end. I kept her in the house for the first couple nights in a pet carrier and she did not whine that much, I just don't want her to think she is a house dog. So I am trying to get her used to the kennel and being outside, is this the right thing to do for her. Any suggestions.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

You can putting a blanket or a stuffed toy in the kennel with the pup, that has the sent of the mother on it.
The pup is lonely and scared, and something familiar may help.
I have also used an alarm clock to represent a heart beat.
Don't scold the pup for whinning, it only makes it worse, in my opinion.


----------



## Huckleberry (Sep 11, 2007)

When I first brought my puppy home the neighbors weren't to happy with the winning,so I had to find a solution fast. The thiing that worked best for me was to put a small radio outside of the kennel and put it on talk radio and a very low volume. I thinnk it made the dog feel like she wasn't alone. I would look out the window and she would be laying next to the fence wioth her head by the radio. I would turn it down more and more every other day or so until it wasn't on any more. It really worked great.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Huckleberry said:


> When I first brought my puppy home the neighbors weren't to happy with the winning,so I had to find a solution fast. The thiing that worked best for me was to put a small radio outside of the kennel and put it on talk radio and a very low volume. I thinnk it made the dog feel like she wasn't alone. I would look out the window and she would be laying next to the fence wioth her head by the radio. I would turn it down more and more every other day or so until it wasn't on any more. It really worked great.


Howard Stern?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

TAK said:


> Huckleberry said:
> 
> 
> > When I first brought my puppy home the neighbors weren't to happy with the winning,so I had to find a solution fast. The thiing that worked best for me was to put a small radio outside of the kennel and put it on talk radio and a very low volume. I thinnk it made the dog feel like she wasn't alone. I would look out the window and she would be laying next to the fence wioth her head by the radio. I would turn it down more and more every other day or so until it wasn't on any more. It really worked great.
> ...


Bob & Tom?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

TAK said:


> Huckleberry said:
> 
> 
> > When I first brought my puppy home the neighbors weren't to happy with the winning,so I had to find a solution fast. The thiing that worked best for me was to put a small radio outside of the kennel and put it on talk radio and a very low volume. I thinnk it made the dog feel like she wasn't alone. I would look out the window and she would be laying next to the fence wioth her head by the radio. I would turn it down more and more every other day or so until it wasn't on any more. It really worked great.
> ...


Now THAT would be animal cruelty. :roll:


----------



## 2sneekee (Sep 21, 2007)

I tried putting a stuffed animal in the dog house with her and that worked. She has stopped whinning and things are now going great with the new pup. I appreciate the advice that was given. I know my neighbors can now sleep peacefully as well as myself. thanks.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I kept waiting for somebody to suggest getting western.


----------



## Ironman (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> I kept waiting for somebody to suggest getting western.


Nah, "Getting Western" on a little puppy can do some serious damage to their drive, and courage, etc. and can damage their self confidence to the point that they are ruined and may never perform well when older.....whereas an older mature dog that knows its place and steps out-of-line responds quite nicely to "Getting Western" and is better because of it.


----------

